# voopoo drag black frame



## Vape_Da_Ape (4/8/17)

hi guys and girls 

can any vendor confirm if they will be getting the voopoo drag in the black frame version ???
i can only find black on youtube vidoes at this stage 

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (7/8/17)

Im also looking for one








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (7/8/17)

Not released yet.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (7/8/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Not released yet.


thanks please keep us updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

